# C60 Tire clearance



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

Hi,
Does anyone have a pic of a C60 with 25mm tires mounted, I'm very curios of the clearance both front and rear.


thanks


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

These are 25mm Veloflex Arenberg's.


----------



## Faapaa (May 19, 2008)

Cool, that's enough clearance. I will run both clinchers and tubulars and veloflex is one of my favorites


----------



## joeyb1000 (Feb 15, 2011)

Just an FYI, delivery time was exactly 12 weeks through Maestro.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

In the past the frame size made a difference to the clearance. Small frames often had minimal clearance whereas larger frames were more generous.


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I ride 32's on my Firefly and 23's on my C-59. How does 25's change the ride on the C-60. Are you giving up agility for comfort and stability on descents?


----------

